# Bangles for fundraiser (Pic Heavy)



## NYWoodturner (May 20, 2012)

There are bangles for a Children's Miracle Network fundraiser. Cores are from Erik at Bangleguy.com. Really nice product and a good seller. These are all sold .  Thanks for looking


----------



## holmqer (May 20, 2012)

Very nice, I have been tempted to order a few to turn Christmas presents


----------



## Knucklefish (May 21, 2012)

Those are really nice. I gotta try one.


----------



## BangleGuy (May 21, 2012)

These are looking really nice!  I particularly like the Cocobolo you used, it has a great glow to it.


----------



## cthomson (May 21, 2012)

Those are nice. Great job!  

Question for BangleGuy - The sample you show on your home page of your website is that blank available?


----------



## BangleGuy (May 21, 2012)

cthomson said:


> Those are nice. Great job!
> 
> Question for BangleGuy - The sample you show on your home page of your website is that blank available?



On my homepage I have two Manzanita bangles, one with a Size 8 copper core (foreground) and one Size 8 stainless core (rear).  They both have turquoise inlay using a crushed turquoise and CA method of filling. They are also stabilized and the wormy wood had the typical sawdust filled pockets.  The stabilizing did a nice job of hardening the sawdust stuff. I will have to post a new thread for this bangle. I sold Turq/Cu bangle at my last Art show a few weeks ago... a great feeling, but I miss having it.


----------

